# a good reason to stand on a table in a crowded restaurant.



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

I almost did to find out how they supported that fan!


----------



## kgb62 (Oct 23, 2011)

I use these.


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

kgb62 said:


> I use these.


Maybe I should clarify that the fan is sharing space with a 2x4 drop in light.


----------



## kgb62 (Oct 23, 2011)

butcher733 said:


> Maybe I should clarify that the fan is sharing space with a 2x4 drop in light.


Haha. I didnt see that. Think I would ask for a table NOT under that fan.


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm betting on, sheet metal screws into the ceiling grid.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

butcher733 said:


> *a good reason to stand on a table in a crowded restaurant.*


Would be to show off your bewbs.


And Dennis, no more of your man boob pictures. I m sure you have quit a collection, it's just that none of us want to see them :thumbup:


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

five.five-six said:


> Would be to show off your bewbs.
> 
> 
> And Dennis, no more of your man boob pictures. I m sure you have quit a collection, it's just that none of us want to see them :thumbup:


I'd second that!


----------



## Champ Sessions (May 25, 2014)

Look as if he is in the center ofthe grid. He may have dropped all thread. I can't tell fo show.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

i'll guess......long down rod to the fan bracket screwed into a wood scab with 1 5/8 drywall screws....no box.....flying splice.

Meh, why not think the worst?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

butcher733 said:


> Maybe I should clarify that the fan is sharing space with a 2x4 drop in light.


 It had to go there. He wanted to pick up power off that fixture and the idiots that built that fan made the wires real short.


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

3xdad said:


> i'll guess......long down rod to the fan bracket screwed into a wood scab with 1 5/8 drywall screws....no box.....flying splice.
> 
> Meh, why not think the worst?


I can see the canopy, it's right square on the grid. I cant see how they'd do that unless it was attached to the grid.


----------

